# July Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, GOLDENS Selfies.

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

*This poll will close on Friday, July 29TH.*

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2022, 
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: Coastal Pup, aesthetic, 3pebs3, ArkansasGold, 
Riley's Mom, Ginams, Margaux's Dad, 3 goldens, evburkey and SRW.

*1: Ivyacres*









*2: Oceanside*










*3: Tagenine*










*4: Wendy427*










*5: diane0905* 










*6: 3goldens2keep*










*7: sevans*










*8: fourlakes










9: watterdog










10: Hudson's Fan










11: FurdogDad










12: swishywagga










13: Otis-Agnes










14: Cjm 










15: JulieCAinMA










16: OscarsDad










17: GoldeninCT







*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open, vote for your favorites!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you one of the 24 members who have voted? Better hurry, this poll will close at 4:40 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to *Oceanside, winner of the July Photo Contest!*

A big shout out to all the fur babies who shared their 'selfies'!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats Oceanside, that photo was awesome and a perfect fit for the theme!


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> Congrats to *Oceanside, winner of the July Photo Contest!*
> 
> A big shout out to all the fur babies who shared their 'selfies'!


Oh wow, thank you everyone! Summer is glad you liked her selfie


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Oceanside! Summer's picture was awesome


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Such a cute photo!


----------

